# Does anyone know this breeder?



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone was familiar with princess pets out of LA? They say they have been breeding maltese for 20 years. I was wondering if anyone has bought a puppy from them or knows anything about them?
Thanks!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have any firsthand experience with this breeder but, if I were you, I would stay away.

Just a note(SMers, please correct me if I'm wrong): 
When looking for a dog breeder, of any breed, always go with a reputable one. A reputable breeder always shows their dogs. If the breeder doesn't show, don't even bother with them.
If the breeder breeds and sells, any mixed breed dog for profit, they're just in it for the money. I mean, seriously, you can get a mixed breed dog for almost free at the shelter, why would you pay big bucks for one? :wacko1:
If the breeder refers to her puppies as teacups, just stay far, FAR away.

:Welcome 2: Are you looking for a maltese?


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know about the breeder firsthand but I would recommend you looking here for a reputable breeder: http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd suggest you read this thread to help you evaluate breeders:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Back in March of this year there was a thread dedicated to this princess pets site. Please read it all, then look for someone reputable. There's people here that will help you, just let them know your location and what you are looking for in a fluff butt.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=43905&hl=


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

As others have said, they are to be avoided. They are not 'breeders' they are brokers (which means they buy puppies from other breeders and turn around and resell them for way too high amounts) 

Dont' let the cute site fool you! If you take a closer look, look how miserable the dogs look with all that crap they are forced to pose with. 

i actually almost bought from there when i was first looking. Can I just say how glad i am that i did not?
Here is a review of them on Ripoff Report
http://ripoffreport.com/reports/0/230/RipOff0230500.htm

good luck with your search!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is her price range from her website:
QUOTE


> Male $2,000 Female $2,000 Toy
> Male $3,000 Female $3,000 Tiny Toy (5-6 lbs)
> Male $3,100 Female $3,100 Teacup Toy (4-5 lbs)
> Male $6,000 Female $6,000 Teacup (3-4 lbs)
> ...


RUN!!!! :thmbdn:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

60,000???? WOW!! Is that a typo or are people crazy enough to pay that much for a sick pet?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

wow, miley cyrus is dumber than i thought


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 1 2009, 05:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799228


> This is her price range from her website:
> QUOTE





> Male $2,000 Female $2,000 Toy
> Male $3,000 Female $3,000 Tiny Toy (5-6 lbs)
> Male $3,100 Female $3,100 Teacup Toy (4-5 lbs)
> Male $6,000 Female $6,000 Teacup (3-4 lbs)
> ...


RUN!!!! :thmbdn:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just speechless. Unbelievable. I can't even imagine the health issues those micro tinies come with. I'm completely sick. Those prices....for those prices you can get a wonderful puppy from a great breeder, there is no need at all to look for a puppy from this place. Ugh.


----------



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info-I will keep looking elsewhere! I have a beautiful 3 year old male named Coconut, we call him Coco. I am new to SM so I havent figured out how to upload photos but when I do I will post one of him. I have been wanting another maltese so I just started looking again. We live in Northern CA.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Jul 1 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799265


> Thanks everyone for the info-I will keep looking elsewhere! I have a beautiful 3 year old male named Coconut, we call him Coco. I am new to SM so I havent figured out how to upload photos but when I do I will post one of him. I have been wanting another maltese so I just started looking again. We live in Northern CA.[/B]


:Welcome 4: Good luck in your search! 
Can't wait until you figure out how to post pics of Coco!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Jul 1 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799265


> Thanks everyone for the info-I will keep looking elsewhere! I have a beautiful 3 year old male named Coconut, we call him Coco. I am new to SM so I havent figured out how to upload photos but when I do I will post one of him. I have been wanting another maltese so I just started looking again. We live in Northern CA.[/B]



Were are you located in No. Calif.?? I am located there also and know of a few great breeders in the Sacramento area


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 1 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799228


> This is her price range from her website:
> QUOTE





> Male $2,000 Female $2,000 Toy
> Male $3,000 Female $3,000 Tiny Toy (5-6 lbs)
> Male $3,100 Female $3,100 Teacup Toy (4-5 lbs)
> Male $6,000 Female $6,000 Teacup (3-4 lbs)
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


:new_shocked:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 1 2009, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799313


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 1 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799228





> This is her price range from her website:
> QUOTE





> Male $2,000 Female $2,000 Toy
> Male $3,000 Female $3,000 Tiny Toy (5-6 lbs)
> Male $3,100 Female $3,100 Teacup Toy (4-5 lbs)
> Male $6,000 Female $6,000 Teacup (3-4 lbs)
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


:new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yikes! LOL :smpullhair: If someone wants a 1-2 or 2-3 pound pet, they should get a RAT...or a FERRET. lol


----------



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

I am in Pleasanton CA


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Jul 1 2009, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799335


> I am in Pleasanton CA[/B]


I've been to dog shows in Pleasanton, nice town! I like their mall. I live about 3 hrs south from you but I show a lot in northern cal. 

There are a lot of fantastic breeders in California so you should be able to find your perfect baby. Can't wait to see pics of coco!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Jul 1 2009, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799335


> I am in Pleasanton CA[/B]



You can go to the AMA web site to see the breeders in Calif.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You are in a great location! 

There are several great breeders in Northern Cali. I'm in Monterey.

My Jax came from Richelieu and McKenzie came from Stacy (Bellarata Maltese).

There is also Sheila Riley (Malta Angel), Aria Maltese, and a few others around there! 

Good luck and if you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------

